# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  KISHA dhe kohet e fundit

## albani1

Pershendetje kam deshire te sjell kete teme me te cilen do te kuptojme shume gjera qe kane te bejne me Kishen dhe me te ardhmen e kishes.

Eshte nje teme nga ku mund te mesojme shume gjera dhe une kam mesuar nga kjo teme , jam vertet i lumtur qe Zoti me ka mesuar gjera qe te ndertojne permes kesaj teme.

Aresyeja pse e sjell ketu ne kete nenforum eshte qe te jete bekim per ju te krishtere.

E di qe mund te lexohet edhe prej atyre qe i thone vetes jo te krishtere por nese duan te lexojne le te lexojne .

Kjo teme eshte paralel me temen e veprave te Frymes se Shenjte kjo sepse kane lidhje me njera tjetern. 

*KISHA*

Kur themi qe do te studiojme kishen jemi duke thene qe do te studiojme doktrinat 

te studiojme doktrinat e kishes eshte teper e rendesishme sepse ka shume doktrina te rreme ose fallso rreth e perqark. 

Gjithashtu nje motiv tjeter pse duhet studiuar kjo teme eshte sepse keshtu do te kuptojme me mire planin e Zotit per kishen tone dhe per ne .Keshtu do te kuptojme se si bejme pjese ne ne planin e mrekullueshem te Zotit.

Adami ishte njeriu me i pasur ne bote , ai kishte gjithshka asgje nuk i mungonte , madje Adami nuk kishte as vjehrre.

Ishte i lumtur ose dhe i qete askush nuk i nderhynte ne punet e veta ishte ne mes te nje mrekullie jetonte ne kopeshtin e Edenit dhe bente ate qe deshironte askush nuk i thoshte qe te bente kete ose te bente ate.

Megjithate gjeja me e bukur ishte se Adami jetonte ne prezencen e Zotit cdo sekonde.

Por nuk mjaftonte ishte i trishtuar . Dikush ka thene se njerezit qe jane te gezuar kane fytyre prej molle kurse ata qe jane te trishtuar kane fytyre prej dardhe.

Adami kishte fytyre prej dardhe. Ishte i trishtuar .

Atehere Zoti tha : - Nuk eshte mire qe njeriu te jete vetem.
Adami kishte nevoje per dike qe te kishte bashkesi me te por qe te ishte i ngjashem me te.

Zoti e coi tek kafshet dhe i tha :- Shiko se kush te pelqen.

Adami pa majmunin , por nuk i pelqeu, ai pa kafshet e tjera dhe u vuri emra kafsheve por nuk pelqeu asnje prej tyre per te patur bashkesi .

Por kur pa Even......... e pelqeu , e deshiroi dhe tha:- kjo po eshte e mrekullueshme.

Asnje nga ne nuk mund te rrije vetem , Askush nuk mund te beje pa kishen.

Mund te kesh gjithshka por ke nevoje per te patur bashkesi me kishen.

Ashtu si Adami tha per Even e mrekullueshme keshtu edhe kisha ne vete vete eshte e mrekullueshme ose nje mrekulli.

Duhet te gjejme kishen e duhur , por nuk do te gjesh kish te persosur.

Nese prania e Zotit eshte ne nje kishe dhe ti po qendron aty vazhdo te qendrosh aty dhe ec me Zotin.

Nje pastor ashtu si Jona degjoi thirrjen e Zotit pe te qene Pastor ne nje kishe por ne fillim nuk u bind . Ajo ishte nje kishe e vogel ne nje komunitet te vogel dhe te varfer. Ai pastor thote se me ne fund pranoi thirrjen e Zotit por heren e pare qe shkoi aty per te predikuar kishte vetem 4 vete por ishte e mbushur plot me karrige . Ai thote se u ka predikuar karrigeve kaq shume saqe ato u konvertuan duke ndryshuar ngjyre. 

Ne ate kishe nuk kishte asgje asnje sherbese asnje misionar prej asaj kishe asgje as te dhjetat asgje prej gjeje.

Megjithate aty ku Zoti te therret aty shko.

Me vone disa miq te tij i thane atij Patori qe donin te shikonin vendin ku ai po sherbente, dhe ky pastor i tha atyre hajdeni , hajdeni. Ata mendonin se kishte shkuar ne nje vend te madh dhe te pasur sepse ky kish qene pastor asistent ne nje kishe me te madhe .

Por kur vajten te djelen ne ate kishe gjat predikimit te ketij pastori te ri ata zune te qajne . Ky Pastori i ri gjat predikimit vuri re qe po qanin dhe po i jepte me shume force vetes :- oh po qajne , Zoti po i prek- tha ai me vehte.  Dhe ne fund te predikimit i pyeti se pse po qanin . Ata iu pergjigjen :- oh ne nuk po qajme prej predikimit por po qajme se ne cvend paske ardhur, oh gjynah per ty.

Megjithate tani ajo kishe eshte rritur shume dhe ka rreth 170 anetar te pagezuar si dhe dergon misionare ne vende te ndryshme. Sepse Peendia ben gjera te medha atje ku ska asgje.

Nuk ka rendesi vendi as pamja por vullneti i Zotit .
Rendesi ka te jesh ne qender te vullnetit te Zotit atehere do te jetosh.

*Nuk eshte mire qe te jemi vetem*

Lexojme tek *1 Mbreterit 18:22*
Elia ishte i forte por ai mendon se ka mbetur vetem. Ai u be skllav i ketij mendimi.
Kur kisha nuk eshte me ne syte tone atehere ne ndihemi vetem. Elia po ndihej vetem. Elia i tha Zotit me bej te vdes. Sa mire qe Zoti pergjigjet ndonjehere Jo.
Zoti kishte tjeter lloj vdekjeje per Elian.
Zoti e inkurajon ELian dhe i thote se ai nuk ishte vetem sepse akoma kishte nje popull te madh te Zotit qe nuk ishin vrare nga jezebeli dhe Ashabi.
Ne nuk duhet te izolohemi por te perfshihemi ne popullin e Zotit.


*Fjalet e Urta 18:1*
Ne nuk duhet te vecohemi dhe te jetojme larg kishes, nese jemi pjese e popullit te Zoti duhet te perfshihemi ne nje kishe te vertete. Ku eshte njohja e vertetes.

Davidi mori ca gure te lemuar per te vrare Goliatin per te arritur qellimin e tij. Por ata gure ne fillim nuk ishin ashtu por kishin nje kohe te gjate ne uje te rrjedhshem. Dhe ne e dime se fenomeni qe ndodh gurit ne uje te rrjedhshem per nje kohe te gjate te qendrimit te tij eshte qe i ben ata te lemuar dhe te perdorshem me te mire.Lavdi Zotit per Frymen e Shenjte , sepse Fryma e Shenjte na ndryshon. Zoti ndryshon karakterin tone ne lumin e rrjedhshem.
Pasi jemi futur ne kete lume te rrjedhshem aty do te takojme gure te tjere si ne dhe te gjithe bashke do te rrokullisemi dhe perplasemi me njeri tjetrin dhe do te marrim formen e lemuar dhe do te behemi te perdorshem per mbreterin e Zotit.
Se bashku do te kemi probleme por se bashku do te marrim forme.

Noeu ishte ne ate barken e madhe me femijet me gruan por edhe me nuset. Kemi 3 nuse dhe nje vjehrre ketu. Por kemi edhe nje kopesht zoologjik. Ka shume pune ne kopeshtin zoologjik apo jo ? nje nga keto pune eshte pastrimi i jashteqitjeve te kafsheve.
Imagjino Noeu duke pastruar jashtqitjen e Elefantit obobo sa probleme .

Megjithate Noeu nuk e permendi kurre fjalen ne zemer te vet :- oh sikur te isha jashte. Lavdi Zotit ne jemi brenda edhe pse kemi probleme ne kishe por lavdi Zotit nuk jemi jashte por brenda.

Faleminderit Zotit per kishen.

Edhe njerezit me te forte kane nevoje te jene ne kishe , kane nevoje te jene me te tjere , nuk duan te ndihen vetem.

*Gjoni 17:20-21*

Jezusi si kryeprift po lutej per kishen. ne kete lutje rreth 2000 vjet me pare Jezusi u lut edhe per ne sot.
Te jemi nje ashtu sikur Ati dhe Jezusi jane nje. Kjo eshte deshira e Zotit per kishen. Pra deshire numer nje eshte uniteti , kisha te jete nje sikur Ati eshte nje me Jezusin.

Por duhet te kemi kujdes sepse edhe antikrishti ka deshire qe te kete vetem nje kishe dhe nje fe boterore. Keshtu pra kur flasim per uniteti nuk themi per tu permbledhur se bashku te gjitha fete por te gjithe te rilindurit serish ne cdo komb dhe race dhe vend te jene ne unitet se bashku. Ky eshte Ekumenizmi biblik.

Ndersa Ekumenizmi jo biblik eshte bashkimi i te gjitha kishave pa patur parasysh doktrinene , madje edhe fete e tjera mund te futen aty.

Ekumenizmi biblik ka te beje me unitetin e te rilindurve sipas Efesianeve 2:8-10

Uniteti nuk ka te beje me organizimin kishat jane te organizuara ne menyra te ndryshme por kane unitet ne doktrinen e shendoshe..

Keshtu pra ne mund te jemi Kumenist por duhet te jemi Ekumenist biblik.

Sinkretizmi i vjeter donte te ngaterronte te gjitha fete bashke , si pershembull Konstandini perandori e ngaterroi paganizmin me kristianizmin.

Besimi kristian ka dy aspekte, ai eshte personal por eshte edhe publik.
1. Kristianizmi eshte personal , Porta e qiellit eshte aq e ngushte sa qe mund te kalojme ne rradhe vetem nje nga nje.  Burri nuk mund te hyje bashke me gruan as gruaja me burrin sepse eshte besim personal . Mos prit qe te konvertohet burri ose te konvertohet gruaja por hyr ti i pari dhe do te shpetohesh ti dhe pastaj edhe familja jote. 

Besimi eshte personal por jo privat.
Personal dmth qe marr vendim vete
Publik dmth qe e ndaj me te tjeret.

Kisha na do ne na inkurajon ne . Kur dalim jashte nuk dalim me pizhama por brenda ne shtepi mund te rrime si te duam mund te jemi vetvetja dhe te shprehemi lirshem . ne familje mund te jemi vetvetja thjesht . Ne kishe jemi si ne familjen tone. Aty do te shprehim vetveten. Edhe kur jemi per tu korrigjuar kisha na do na korrigjon dhe na nxit te vazhdojme perpara madje edhe kur behemi te padurueshem perseri kisha na duron dhe na do. Kur jemi ne nevoja kisha eshte ajo qe na ndihmon . Kisha me dashuri na korrigjon , kisha i pergjigjet dashurise .

jepi kishes dhe do te marresh mbrapsht.

Besimi eshte publik.

Nese nuk deshmon ne kishe si do ta besh ate ne bote? 

Nje person kishte vetem nje talent , kjo i referohet peshes , nje talent konverttohet ne 44 kg eshte nje peshe goxha e madhe nuk mund te futet ne xhep . Por ky njeri ishte dembel ai nuk e perdori kete talent madje tha :- Zoteria im eshte i keq. Keshtu hapi nje grope te madhe dhe e groposi ate talent por nuk e perdori. Shiko Jezusi nuk na jep pak na jep aq sa kemi mundesi sipas kapacitetit dhe aftesise tone.
Por cfare i tha Jezusi ketij dembeli kur u kthye?
I tjhote qe te pakten te bente gjene me te thjeshte ta vendoste talentin e tij ne banke qe te kishte fitim per Zoterine. YTa perdorte talentit ne kishe mqns nuk e bente dot ne bote atehere ta perdorte ne kishe. Nese nuk fillon dot ne bote te sherbesh me talentin qe te eshte dhene dhe qe eshte nje pasuri atehere fillo ne kishe perdore ne kishe dhuntine tende.Ajo eshte nje pasuri duhet te japi fryt per kete te eshte dhene fillo ne kishe. Vere talentin tend ne bank(kisha). Mendo me pare per ata te familjes tende .
Kisha eshte familja jote.

Nuk ka asnje sherbetor te Zotit qe te kete zemer per te humburit por te mos kete zemer per kishen. 
Pali kishte nje sy dhe nje zemer per te humburit por ka pasur kaq shume dashuri per kishen. 
Nuk ka sherbese te forte drejtuar te humburve qe te harroje kishen.

Vazhdon........................

----------


## albani1

*Perse ta studiojme kishen?* ka disa aresye

1Timoteut 3:15
Kisha e Perendise eshte shtepia e Zotit te gjalle , eshte shtylla dhe mbeshtetja e te vertetes.

Si duhet te sillemi? Ne kishe eshte tendenca per te futur mentalitetin e botes por ne duhet te kemi dashuri per te gjithe.

1Korintasit 12:25
Na tregon se kisha qe te rritet ka nevoje per te gjitha gjymtyret e trupit ose per te gjithe anetaret.

ndersa vargu 26 thote se nese nje dhe vetem nje gjymtyre vuan atehere te gjitha gjymtyret vuajne sebashku . Ketu shihet vendi jot ne kishe, cfare vendi ke ti ne kishe.


Efesianet 4:14-15

Evitojme herezite qe i afrohen kishes. Te mos jemi foshnja te cilet mashtrohen kollaj , duhet te rritemi dhe te behemi te qendrueshem. Thirrja nuk eshte dicka emotive , duke studiuar fjalen e Zotit thirrja behet e qebdrueshme dhe e forte. Zoti do te na therrase por nuk duhet te jemi foshnja sentimental qe shkon sa andej ketej por duhet te studiojme fjalen e Zotit . Femijet kane nevoje per ndjeshmeri por te rrituri degjojne dhe besojne fjalen.

Nje here nje kishe ishte shume sentimentale . besimtaret ne ate kishe te gjithe kishin patur perjetime te fuqishme frymerore . Disa degjonin engjejt duke kenduar dhe lavderuar Zotin nderkohe qe punonin , disa kishin pare engjej . Predikuesi shpesh here fliste nga ajo qe ai ndjente dhe ndihej sikur ne fluturim e siper dhe gjithe kisha ishte ne fluturim bashke me predikuesin dhe te gjithe po fluturonin shpirterisht.
Por nje nene e vjeter besimtare ajo nuk kishte asnje nga keto perjetime dhe ishte e merzitur per kete ajo shikonte te tjeret qe fluturonin dhe kishi perjetime te medha . Por ajo i lutet Zotit nje dite :- Zot pse mua nuk me jep nga keto perjetime? I biri e degjon dhe i thote:- oh moj nene e dashur por ti je e vetmja ne ate kishe qe nuk ke nevoje per keto perjetime sepse ti jeton me ane te besimit ma ane te fjales. Ti nuk je foshnje. Ti je e rritur.

Fjala e Zotit eshte nje pus pa fund aty mesojme gjera te reja.Por kur e studion.

Kur predikon fjalen po ben vullnetin e Zotit , beje duke njohur kishen. 

Kisha eshte nje grup njerezish qe e besojne e predikojne dhe e praktikojne fjalen e Zotit.

Aty ku studiohet fjala e Zotit aty eshte kisha. 

Kur studion fjalen e Zotit dhe e do kishen atehere mund te duash edhe te humburit.

Nje piktur eshte nje veper arti qe ti vete nuk mund ta kuptosh 
vjen nje i diplomuar dhe ta shpjegon dhe ti thua ah keshtu na qenka puna.
Por vjen nje kritik arti dhe te shpjegon kete pikture dhe ti thua ohu tani shikoj kete gje uau.
Por vjen krijuesi i kesaj pikture dhe ai ta shpjegon dhe atehere ti ngelesh i mahnitur dhe thua tani e kuptoj qarte. 

Zoti Perendi e krijoi kishen , kisha ka entuziasmuar Zotin. Kisha eshte gjithshka per zemren e Zotit  Kur e kupton kishen do te kesh deshire qe te gjithe te vijne ne kishe.Njesoj si piktura e artit kur ti e kupton do te kesh deshire tua shpjegosh te tjereve.

Vazhdon................

----------


## albani1

Kemi folur per disa nga aresyet kryesore pse duhet te studiojme kishen . 

Tani do te flasim ne lidhje me kohen e kishes.

KUR LINDI KISHA?

Shume thone se kisha ka lindur para se te krijohej bota, sepse ka qene ne zemren e Perendise. Ne fakt eshte e drejte qe kisha ka qene ne mendjen dhe zemren e Zotit.  Por kjo nuk do te thote se ka lindur ne ate kohe.

Sepse nqs eshte keshtu i bie qe Adami dhe Eva jane krijuar shume kohe para krijimit te tyre, kjo do te nenkuptonte se Adami dhe Eva kane jetuar ne perjetesi bashke me Perendine. Por kjo nuk ka logjik biblike.  Perendia ka patur ne perjetesi ne zemer kishen dhe krijimin e njeriut por kjo nuk do te thote se kisha ka lindur ne ate kohe dhe qe Adami te jete krijuar ne perjetesi. Ska kuptim

Adami eshte krijuar ne momentin fizki te krijimit kur Zoti vendosi qe te krijonte. Dhe Zoti e krijoi Adamin pas 5 ditesh pra ne diten e 6 te krijimit dhe ne momentin kur hukati mbi te dhe i dha fryme jete.

Adami nuk u krijua me pare. Kjo do te ishte nje gabim doktrinal dhe nje ngaterrese e madhe ne bibel. Por bibla nuk ngaterrohet krijimin ajpo e quan krijim.

Ne fillim fare nuk eshte krijuar kisha por ne fillim fare eshte krijuar qiejt dhe toka. Zan1:1


Po kisha kur lind?

Pergjate gjithe dhjates se vjeter as nuk permendet fjala kish. I pari person qe e permendi fjalen kish ishte Jezusi.

Por ne shikojme qe ne testamentin e vjeter kishte nje popull qe ishte Asambleja e Zotit , nuk po them per Asamblene e Perendise ne Shqiperi por per Asamblene e Zotit si populli i Zotit ne kohen e dhjates se vjeter qe ishte Izraeli ose pasardhesit e Abrahamit ne linjen e Isakut dhe te Jakobit.

Zoti i zgjodhi kete popull ne ate kohe per te qene drite e kombeve.

Por kur Izraeli mohoi Krishtin Zoti zgjodhi kishen. Eshte e vertete qe Zoti e kish pergatitur kete plan me pare por tani Ai zgjodhi ta sillte te realizuar .

Bibla thote pastaj se ata qe nuk ishin populli i Tij u bene populli i Tij.

Por kur lind kisha?
qe te dime kete eshte teper e rendesishme sepse nqs nuk kemi te verteten atehere do te humbasim te verteten.

Kisha nuk kishte lindur akoma ne kohen kur Jezusi erdhi ne toke. Madje ne e dime se kur Jezusi erdhi ne toke Ai jetonte nen ligjin.
Do ta sqarojme kete me pas.

Kur Jezusi fliste per kishen Ai i referohej te ardhmes. Koha e hirit nuk kishte ardhur akoma keshtu qe as koha e kishes nuk kishte arritur akoma . Pra kisha nuk kishte lindur ne kohen e Jezusit.

KIsha gjithashtu lind para organizatave. ne veme re se kisha nuk kishte nje etikete ose nje emer, psh: kisha protestante.
Nuk kishte nje emer, psh kisha pentakostale ose katolike romane ose orthodhokse.

Kisha nuk kishte nje emer. besimtaret u quajten te krishtere ne kishen e Antiokise por kjo ndodhi me vone pasi kisha kishte lindur.  

Pra kisha lind para organizatave.

Kur lind kisha?

eshte nje eksperience: *LINDJA E RE*
ne lindjen e re , aty fillon kisha.

Kur beson tek Jezusi atehere behesh kishe , kjo eshte eksperienca e shpetimit.
Lexojme Romaket 10:9 nese beson tek Jezusi me gjithe zemer dhe nese e rrefen me goje atehere do te shpetohesh, atehere do te behesh kishe.

Ne fillim shpetohemi dhe behemi kish pastaj pas kesaj zbulojme doktrinat. Une ne fillim jam shpetuar dhe jam bere kishe pastaj kam filluar te mesoj doktrinat.

Kur Lind kisha?


VAZHDON .......

----------


## albani1

Kur lind kisha?

Ne dhjaten e vjeter kemi vene re se kishte nje asamble , qe ishte populli i Zotit kjo ishte kisha e dhjates se vjeter. 
Ne do te ulemi ne nje tavoline me Abrahamin, Isakun, Jakobin, Davidin, Samuelin, Solomonin, etj.

Por besimi tek Jezusi na shpeton neve sot.
Por ne dhjaten e vjeter ata besonin tek Ai qe do te vinte.

Sot ne besojme tek Ai qe ka ardhur 
Atehere besonin tek Ai qe do te vinte

Ungjilli eshte shpallur per here te pare tek Zanafilla 3:15 , eshte shpallur nga vete Perendia.

Krishti e ka shtypur koken e gjarperit. Te gjithe do te shpresonin tek Jezusi.

VAZHDON................

----------


## albani1

Dua te sqaroj se para se te shkojme tek e ardhmja e kishes dhe kohet e fundit duhet te perfundoj njehere pjesen qe ka te beje me fillimin e kishes.

Kur lindi kisha?
Ketu kemi ngelur po perpiqem ti jap nje pergjigje biblike.

Pra egzistonte populli dhjates se vjeter por tani kemi popullin e dhjates se re.

Ka nje ndryshim mes atij populli dhe ketij te riut , Fryma e Shenjte do te vije mbi cdo mish , mbi cdo person qe do te besoje tek Jezusi.

me pare kishte ndermjetesues por tani ka vetem nje ndermjetesues , Krishti njeri dhe Perendi.
Ai eshte i vetmi ndermjetesues mes njeriut dhe Perendise nuk ka tjeter , nese deri tani ke menduar se mund te kete tjeter, fillo te ndryshosh mendim sepse fjala e Zotit e ben te qarte se ka vetem nje ndermjetesues mes njeriut dhe Perendise dhe ky eshte Krishti njeri dhe Perendi.


Si kishe kemi nje drite tjeter , sepse Jezusi solli driten e plote por megjithate jemi i njejti popull si ne dhjaten e re sepse jetojme me ane te beslidhjes dhe me ane te Perendise dhe me ane te besimit. Por ndryshimi eshte tek beslidhja qe kishin ata dhe tek ajo qe kemi ne.

Ne nuk mund te jetojme sipas beslidhjes se vjeter por duhet te jetojme sipas beslidhjes tone duhet te jetojme kohen tone qe Zoti na ka dhene.

Te jetojme ne driten e plote qe na ka dhene Jezusi , te jetojme ne kohen e hirit sipas hirit te Jezusit.


Mbreti David tha dicka: Ai tha:- do te vdes do te shkoj atje ku kane shkuar te gjithe. ( a ka gabuar Davidi?!!!)

Sepse sot ne e dime se kur te vdesim se ku do te shkojme .

Bibla na e ka treguar qarte.

Por Davidi thote dicka tjeter. Ai thote se do te shkoje atje ku shkojne te gjithe.
Mos valle ka gabuar?!
JO

Por Apostulli Pal thote dicka tjeter.
Ai thote:- Ka nje mister........

Davidi nuk e dinte sepse kishte tjeter ndricim ose tjeter drite . Davidi nuk kishte driten e Palit .
Drita e Palit u zbulua prej Jezusit.
Jezusi soli driten e re , driten  eplote.

Pali thote ka nje mister qe tani u zbulua.
Ka qene i fshehte por tani u zbulua.

Pali thote:- Jo te gjithe do te vdesim , do te vdesin disa por jo te gjithe do te vdesim , sepse shume shpejt Jezusi do te vije dhe ne qe do te mbetemi gjalle do te rrembehemi bashke me ata qe do te ringjallen ne Krishtin.

Sic e shikojme nuk eshte se jemi me te mire por jetojme ne nje kohe te ndryshme nga ajo e dhjates se vjeter.
 Le te jetojme pra kohen tone .

Kisha merr rregullat e vetanga dhjata e re , jo e dhjata e vjeter eshte fshire por dhjata e re i jep drite dhjates se vjeter.

Sot nuk ka me sakrifica atehere kihte shume , por sot ka vetem nje sakrific , eshte sakrifica qe Jezusi beri ne kryq . Ai eshte Qengji i Perendise i patemete qe u sakrifikuar per mekatet tona dhe nje here e pergjithmone.

*Pra jemi ne kohen e re te kishes .*

*Kur fillon kjo kohe ?*

Ne duhet te dijme se kur fillon koha e kishes realisht.

Sepse sic kam thene edhe me larte disa thone se ka filluar pergjate dhjates se re ose me lindjen e Jezusit , Ose disa mund te thone se koha e kishes ka filluar kur Jezusi thirri dishepullin e pare.

Por kjo eshte e gabuar.

Sepse e dime qe Jezusi ka lindur ne ligj me sakte nen ligjin e dhjates se vjeter dhe Jezusi i ka respektuar te gjithe ligjet e dhjates se vjeter.
Por Jezusi nuk respektonte traditen e farisenjve.

Farisenjte me shume respektonin traditen e tyre se sa ligjin e Moisiut.
Prandaj Jezusi u thote atyre tek Marku kapitulli 7:1-7 se ata ishin bere me shume te degjueshem dhe respektues ndaj tradites se tyre se sa te kishin respekt ndaj ligjit te vertet te Moisiut qe ne fakt e kishte dhene Perendia.

Ne sot besojme sipas librave se dhjata e vjeter eshte nga Zanafilla deri tek Malakia dhe sipas librave keshtu eshte por sipas te vertese pra sipas kohes nuk eshte keshtu

Ne sot besojme se dhjate e re eshte nga Mateu deri tek Zbulesa por eshte vertet sipas librave por jo sipas kohes.

Sepse Jezusi kemi thene qe ka lindur nen ligjin e Moisiut , Ai duhej ta respektonte ate.

Jezusi u rrethpre festonte pashket judaike , e theksoj ishte pashke Judaike sepse festohej dalja e Popullit te Izraelit nga vendi i Egjiptit prej nderhyrjes se dores se fuqishme te Perendise.

Nuk festonte pashken qe ne kristianet festojme sot . Sot ne festojme pashken sepse Jezusi vdiq ne kryq dhe me ane te vdekjes se Tij na beri te kalojme nga erresira ne driten e perhereshme.

Ka nje fakt qe ndan dy beslidhjet , ka nje fakt qe ndan dy kohet ,  ky fakt eshte:
Vdekja dhe ringjallja e Jezusit .

Ketu fillon dhjata e re realisht si kohe. Me vdekjen dhe ringjalljen e Jezusit.

Kur lind kisha?

----------


## albani1

Kur Jezusi erdhi ne toke akoma nuk kishte ardhur koha e kishes prandaj Jezusi vazhdoi te respektonte madje te zbatonte cdo aspekt te ligjit.

Ai shpalli se ishte Mesia i premtuar por ne fillim Ai e beri kete me hebrenjte dhe filloj te shpallte kete ne tempull , e mbani mend kur Ai lexoi nga profeti Isaia? Ai tha sot ky shkrim u permbush por Ai po thoshte se Mesia kishte ardhur por nuk po thoshte se koha e kishes erdhi.



Kur lind vertet kisha?


12 Apostujt u bene 70 dhe u derguan nga Jezusi , edhe megjithese Fryma e Shenjte nuk ishte dhene akoma perseri demonet largoheshin, semundjet sheroheshin.
Cdo te thote kjo?
Kjo ishte e bere sic behej ne khen e profeteve.
Kur ELia beri ato mrekulli kjo nuk do te thote se ai jetonte ne kohen e kishes, keshtu eshte njesoj edhe per te 70 dishepujt qe u derguan nga Jezusi. Ata u derguan me autoritetin e Jezusit dhe Fryma ishte tek Jezusi. Por ashtu si ne dhjaten e vjeter Fryma vinte mbi dishepujt dhe vepronte mbi ta por pastaj largohej.

Nuk rrinte brenda tyre. Prandaj Pjetri nje dite ishte keshtu nje dite ishte ashtu.
Akoma nuk kihte ardhur koha e kishes.
Fryma e Shenjte vjen te veproje rreth tyre por vetem pas ringjalljes Fryma e Shenjte vjen te jetoje brenda tyre.

Kur lind kisha?

Kisha nuk lind para ringjalljes se Jezusit.

Zoti ka shpikur anastezine , brinja e Adamit u be grua.
Kjo pergjumje e Adamit na simbolizon vdekjen e Jezusit. Pa pergjumjen e Adamit nuk mund te ishte grua dhe pa vdekjen e Jezusit nuk ka kishe.
Nese Jezusi nuk ka vdekur patjeter edhe nese nuk eshte ringjallur atehee besimi i krishtere eshte i kote dhe kisha nuk do te ishte . Por kisha eshte sepse Jezusi vdiq dhe u ringjall.

Jezusi tha :- Nese Une nuk vdes ju nuk do te jetoni.
Kur Pjetri e shpalli se Ai ishte Krishti Pjetri po mendonte si hebrenjte e tjere qe Mesia kishte ardhur per te qene fitimtar, po kjo eshte e vertete por kjo kohe nuk kish ardhur akoma sepse nuk ishte koha qe te plotesohej kjo pjese e profecise . Por ishte koha qe te plotesohej vetem pjesa e pare e profecise (vdekja dhe ringjallja)
Pjetri kete akoma nuk e kishte kuptuar madje as nuk mund ta besonte per kete aresye Jezusi po ia shpjegonte atij dhe te tjereve qe Mesia duhej te vuante dhe pleqte e Izraelit do ta mohonin. Por Pjetri e qortoi dhe tha se po fliste gabim sepse kjo nuk eshte ajo qe ne si hebrenj presim sipas asaj qe kemi lexuar ne shkrime.

Pjetri po fliste sipas asaj qe kishte mesuar prej femijerise.

Por Jezusi e qortoi satanin qe foli permes Pjetrit dhe mund te lexoni tek Marku 16:23
Jezusi tha se duhej te vdiste ne menyre qe te plotesohej vullneti i Peendise dhe keshtu te kishte jete per ata qe do besonin.

Nga kjo ngjarje veme re se koha e kishes nuk kishte ardhur akoma madje shikojme se si Pjetri nuk e kishte as idene me te vogel se si mund te ishte i shpetuar permes hirit dhe besimit ne vdekjen dhe ringjalljen e Jezusit(rom10:9)

Atehere kur lind kisha?

Kisha lind kur Jezusi ringjallet dhe kur Fryma e Shenjte hyn ne zemer te besimtarit.

Por kisha nuk lind ne pentakost . Sic kemi thene tek tema e veprave te Frymes se Shenjte. Pentakosti qe ishte profetizuar nga Joeli nuk kishte te bente thjesht me shpetimin per cdo mish por kishte dy pjese te profecise atje.

Nese shkojme edhe njehere tek Joeli 2:28-32 do shikojme qe ka dy pjese dhe dy veprime te Frymes se Shenjte.

1. Shpetimi do te jete per cdo mish, kushdo qe e therret emrin e Zotit.
2. Kur Fryma e Shenjte te vije mbi ata qe besojne , Fryma do te beje qe besimtari te percillet nga disa shenja(endrra, vizone, profeci, mrekulli)

Kete ne fakt e tha edhe Jezusi qe ata qe do te besojne ne emer te Tij do te percilleshin nga shenja dhe mrekulli (marku 16:16-20)

Pra pentakosti ishte nje pjese e plotesuar e profecise. Sepse Fryma e Shenjte erdhi aty mbi besimtaret qe ishin te shpetuar tashme dhe shikojme qe besimtaret po shoqeroheshin nga shenja te mbinatyreshme.

Po pjesa tjeter e profecise?
Para pentakostit pas ringjalljes se Jezusit ka ndodhur dicka , kjo eshte momenti kur dishepujt jane shpetuar dhe jane rilindur , ketu ka lindur kisha.

Kur lind kisha?

Kisha lind para pentakostit dhe pas ringjalljes se Jezusit.

Por kur ka ndodhur ne bibel?

Le te shkojme tek Ungjilli i Gjonit kapitulli 20 vargjet 21-22
Gjoni.20:21-22

Jezusi i ringjallur u prezantohet dishepujve . Ai u thote :- paqja me ju.
Ai u sjell paqen.

Pataj u thote merrni Frymen e Shenjte . Kjo nuk ishte nje premtim per te ardhmen por Jezusi u tha merreni tani. Pastaj hukati mbi ta . Fjala hukati mbi ta eshte i njejti term ekuivalent me Zanafilla 2:7
Zoti krijon , Zoti hukat , Zoti jep jete.
Zoti krijon kishen , Zoti hukat mbi kishen dhe Zoti jep Frymen e Shenjte.

Kisha lind tek Gjoni 20:22
Kjo ishte permbushje e pjeses se profecise se Joelit kur cilido qe therret emrin e Zotit do te shpetohet , rom10:9 kush beson se jezusi eshte Bir i Perendise (nuk mjafton, si Pjetri0 por edhe nqs beson se Ai u ringjall do te shpetohet.

Dishepujt kishin pare Jezusin te ringjallur dhe kishin besuar se Ai eshte Bir i Perendise dhe kishin kuptuar shkrimet sepse Jezusi ua hapi mendjen, keshtu pra ata moren Frymen e Shenjte qe i rilindi dhe u shpetuan.

Thomai nuk ishte aty dhe nuk besoi keshtu qe akoma nuk ishte i shpetuar por kur Jezusi iu hfaq edhe atij ai tha Zoti im dhe Perendia im dhe Jezusi iu pergjigj:- Sepse ke pare Thoma qe jam ringjallur prandaj besove por lum ata qe besojne pa pare, behet fjale per me mbrapa kur Jezusi nuk u eshte rishfaqur gjithmone cdo kujt .

Ketu fillon pra kisha tek Gjoni20:22

ketu lind kisha.

Pentakosti nuk ishte rilindje por sipas veprave 1:8 ishte marrje fuqie per te deshmuar Jezusin. 

Kisha nuk lind ne pentaksot perndryshe edhe sot kur nje besimtar rilind duhet te perjetoje te njejten eksperience si ne pentaksot , por kjo nuk ndodh.
Kisha lind atje ku besimtari ka rilindur dhe eshte bere pjese e familjes se Zotit eshte bere kish dhe fryma e Shenjte ka ardur te banoje brenda tij.
Gjoni20:22

Kur rilind e vetmja gje qe perjeton besimtari pervec ndjenjave qe jane nga me te ndryshmet , eshte rilindja , behesh njeri i ri dhe nuk je me i pari. Yashme qe dishepujt kishin pare Jezusin ne jeten e tyre dhe qe Fryma ishte brenda tyre ata nuk kishin me paqartesi ne lidhje me Jezusin e ringjallur.
Ai eshte i gjale i thane ata Thomait.

Por vepra e dyte qe ben Fryma e Shenjte eshte ne pentaksot dhe ketu kemi eprmbushje te plote te profecise , ata do te merrnin *fuqi*  (jo shpetim) kur Fryma e Shenjte te vinte *mbi ta* , dhe atehere do te ishin deshmitare te efektshem te Jezusit.

Sic shikojme kemi dy veprime te Frymes se Shenjte :
1. Rilindja
2. Pagezimi me Frymen e Shenjte ( eksperience *pas* shpetimit) i shoqeruar me shenjen e jashtme te dukshme te te folurit ne gjuhe te reja.

KUR LIND KISHA?

Kisha lind tek Gjoni 20:22

Por atehere cfae ka bere kisha ne pentakost?
Ne pentakost kisha manifestohet.

----------


## albani1

Nje argument tjeter shtese per ate qe kisha nuk ka lindur ne pentakost eshte:

1Korintasve 15:6
Pali thote se Jezusi pas ringjalljes iu shfaq nje here te vetme me shume se 500 vellezerve . Pra te pakten 500 vellezer.

Pali thote se disa prej tyre 20 vjet pas pentakostit jetojne sot(koha e Palit)

ata ishin pjese e kishes ishin te gjalle.

Por kur lexojme veprat 2 Fryma e Shenjte vjen mbi ta thote , nderkohe qe tek veprat 1:15 thote se ishin me shume se 120 vellezer. Te pakten 120

nqs bejme llogari   500-120 = 380 
380 nuk ishin aty 
 ku kishin shkuar keta 380? Pse nuk ishin ne pentakost? a ishin te shpetuar keta?

Pali thote se ata ishin vellezer dhe shumica prej tyre jetonin akoma ne kohen e tij.

Edhe pse nuk ishin ne pentakost ata ishin te shpetuar.
Edhe pse Fryma e Shenjte nuk erdhi mbi ta ashtu si tek 120 ne pentakost perseri ata ishin vellezer te shpetuar para se te vinte pentakosti.

Jezusi e lindi kishen para pentakostit.

Lindja e re na ben pjese e kishes se Zotit
Pagezimi me Frymen e Shenjte na afteson per sherbese.

Kisha filloi tek Gjoni 20:22 me lindjen e re.

Para se te kthehet Jezusi e gjithe kisha do te mbushet me Frymen e Shenjte kjo nuk eshte premtim vetem per nje denominacion por per te gjithe kishen.

Pentakosti i dha fuqi besimtareve , kisha manifestohet publikisht ne bote ne diten e pentakostit.

Fryma e Shenjte merr kontroll te plote edhe mbi gjuhen  (gjuhe te reja)

Por eksperienca nuk te ndryshon nese nuk lejon cdo dite qe Zoti te kontrolloje plotesisht.

Jakobi thote se nese Zoti kontrollon gjuhen tende atehere je ne kontroll te plote edhe ne pjeset e tjera.

Dita e pentakostit eshte manifestimi i kishes kunderjt botes.

Veprat 1:8 tregon qe duhej te kishte nje pritje per permbushjen e premtimit.

Fryma e Shenjte do te vinte mbi kishen dhe do te fuqizonte ate dhe vetem atehere kisha do te deshmonte.

VAZHDON..................

----------


## albani1

KUR LIND KISHA?

KUR E MANIFESTON VETEN KUNDREJT BOTES KISHA?


Pergjigjet jane te thjeshta tashme.

KIsha lind ne Gjoni 20:22
Kisha manifeston veten kundrejt botes ne pentakost veprat 2:1-13


pasi kemi folur per keto dy ngjarje teper te rendesishme do te shikojme C'fare eshte kisha.

ketu do te shikojme kishen ne tre ilustrime te medhaja.

Perkatesisht.

1. Kisha , trupi i Krishtit
2. Kisha , ndertesa e Zotit
3. Kisha , nusja e Krishtit

VAZHDON HERES TJETER..................

----------


## albani1

Thenie te verteta per kishen.

Kisha eshte nje grup njeezish qe mblidhen per te adhuruar Perendine.

Kisha eshte nje asamble ku cdo pjestar eshte i rilindur serish.

Kisha eshte populli i Zotit ne toke.

Kisha eshte nje grup njerezish te thirrur jashte nga bota per ne driten e Krishtit.

Kisha eshte populli i shenjte i Perendise.

kisha eshte nje grup njerezish qe ndjekin Jezusin.

kisha eshte nje grup njerezish qe mblidhen dhe kryejne vullnetin e Perendise.

Kisha eshte organizem e i gjalle.




*Thenie te gabuara per kishen.

Kisha eshte nje godine e bukur ku shkojne dhe mblidhen njerez qe mblidhen se bashku per te praktikuar fene e tyre.

Kisha eshte nje organizate fetare.

Kisha eshte organizate bamirese.

Kisha eshte vendi ku marrim ndihma .

Kisha eshte nje shtepi e bukur me oborr te madh dhe ku qendron statuja e Jezusit .
*



Ka edhe thenie te tjera te gabuara ose te verteta por qe nuk i kam shkruajtur .

Por Cfare eshte kisha ?

DO te shikojme Ilustrimet me te medha qe Jezusi thote per kishen dhe qe Fryma e Shenjte na meson permes shkrimeve te shenjta.

*1. Kisha eshte trupi i Krishtit.*

Kisha nuk eshte organizate por eshte organizem. Organizatat sherbejne deri sa kisha te manifestohet. Duhet te organizohemi por jo sikur te ishim organiuzate por sikur te ishim organizem.

Edhe nese shikojme organizmin e njeriut pershembull , cdo gje funksionon sipas nje rregulli te caktuar te dhene nga Peendia , nqs nuk funksionon ashtu sic duhet atehere kjo do te thote se ka nje virus qe ka hyre dhe duhet luftuar qe te zhduket.

Kisha nuk duhet te ngaterrohet me organizatat. Por Fryma e Shenjte manifestohet tek te gjitha organizatat e krishtera.

Jane disa gjera qe duhet te dime per ksihen si trup i Krishtit.

*A. Kreu i kishes eshte Jezusi.*

Kemi kala te ndryshme por nuk kemi hierarki. Jezusi eshte kreu .
Jezusi eshte i gjalle Ai nuk eshte me i vdekur eshte e vertete qe Ai vdiq per mekatet tona por Ai u ringjall dhe tashme eshte ne qiell ne te djathte te Atit dhe eshte kreu i kishes.

1 Korintasit 12:24 na tregon se vetem Jezusi eshte Kreu i kishes. Nje trup nuk ka dy krere vetem nje por kreu i kishes eshte Jezusi.

Disa do te thone se Jezusi ka vene perfaqsues ne toke por bibla na tregon se kur Jezusi iku poshte zbriti Fryma e henjte dhe keshtu pra kisha nuk eshte vetem por ka nje drejtues qe eshte Fryma e Shenjte . Dhe Fryma e Shenjte na drejton tek Krishti I CIli eshte kreu i kishes.

Nje kishe e vertet dhe e mire eshte ajo kish ku kreu eshte Jezusi.
Nese do qe te shkosh ne nje kishe te mire pyet me pare drejtuesin e asaj kishe , kush eshte kreu juaj?

Nese ajo kish ka si kre Jezusin ajo eshte kishe e mire por nese ka ndonje tjeter atehere largohu prej asaj kishe sepse nuk eshte kisha e Jezusit.

Pastori ka pergjegjesi por nuk ka komanden abolute.
Pastori eshte autoritet i vene nga Perendia por ky autoritet eshte i kufizuar dhe eshte ne dashuri.

Nese Pastori iken diku tjeter atehere Jezusi ngelet aty si kreu i kishes.
Sepse kisha nuk eshte veper e pastorit por eshte veper e Jezusit. 

Kur themi Jezusi eshte kreu i kishes kuptojme qe Jezusi dhe kisha jane nje. Imagjinoni nje trup qe eshte i ndare nga koka a do te funksiononte ai?
Imagjinoni sikur te gjithe njerezit te kishin trupat e tyre te ndare nga koka.
Do te ecnin neper ruge dhe mendo koak do te shkonte ku te donte qejfi aaj por trupi do te shkonte ku te donte qejfi atij dhe imagjino pastaj kur njerezit do te ngaterronin kokat me njeri tjetrin.

Jezusi dhe kisha jane nje . Atje ku eshte Jezusi atje duhet te shkoje kisha, aty ku kisha eshte mbledhur ne emer te Jezusit aty Jezusi ehte.

Nqs e do Jezusin atehere do te duash edhe kishen.
Nqs i ben mire kishes je duke i bere mire Jezusit.

VAZHDON...................

----------


## albani1

Mateu 25:35-40
Ne kete pasazh Jezusi e identifikon veten me kishen. 
Kur Jezusi iu shfaq Palit ne ate kohe Saulit nga tarsi? Ai i tha :- Saul, Saul perse me perndjek?
Dhe Sauli i tha :- kush je ti Zot ?
Jezusi i tha :- Une Jam Jezusi qe ti po perndjek.

Pali ishte duke perndjekur kishen deri ne vdekje dhe e bente kete nga mendimi se po e bente per Zotin. Por Jezusi i thote se eshte duke perndjekur vete Ate.

Jezusi identifikon veten me Kishen.


trupi funksionon mire kur eshte i drejtuar nga kreu.

*B. Kisha rritet sebashku*
*C. Cdo pjese e trupit eshte e rendesishme* 

Keto dy pika jane bashke.
 Le te imagjinojme nje femije te cilit i rritet vetem dora.
E imagjinoni dot? Ai ka lindur por asnje pjese e trupit nuk rritet pervec nje dore qe behet e madhe dhe gjigabde cdo dite e me shume.
A duket dicka e bukur , a eshte dicka jete gjate. a do te rronte ai femije per nje kohe te gjate?
A eshte vullneti i Perendise qe vetem nje kishe lokale te rritet dhe te tjerat te rrine ashtu pa u rritur?

Kur rizgjimi do te vije do ti perfshije te gjitha kishat jo vetem nje kishe lokale.
 Kur Pjetri e futi serish barken ne det per te peshkuar sepse Jezusi i tha, dhe kur barkat u mbushen plot me peshq ato kerkuan ndihmen e barkave te tjera nuk bene cdo gje vetem perndryshe do te ishin permbytur bashke me peshkun qe peshkuan.

Kishat lokale duhet te ndihmojne njera tjetern.
  Ne trup askush nuk eshte i pavlefshem ose i mbivlersuar.
Shputa eshte pjese e kembes por ajo eshte shume e rendesishme eshte e padukshme por kemba nuk mund ti thote shputes nuk kam nevoje per ty.

Syri nuk mund te thote se ska nevoje per doren , nqs nje mize hyn ne sy dora do te heqe ate dhe syri do te falenderoje Zotin pe doren.

Nje ilustrim tjeter qe e ka bere nje besimtar eshte ky:
Kur nje gisht i vogel goditet nga nje cekic, atehere gjithe trupi do te hidhet [perpjete  duke vuajtur per vetem per dhimbjen e gishtit te vogel. Nuk e di nee ju ka ndodhur personalisht por kur une godas ndonjehere padshje ndonje cope hekuri ose fundin e divanit me gishtin e vogel te kembes menjehere gjithe trupi im vuan dhe mezi kercas dhembet per te duruar dhimbjen madje eshte dora e para qe shkon tek vendi ku dhemb dhe perpiqet qe te ferkoje gishtin e vogel te kembes qe po vuan per te larguar dhimbjen .

Eshte interesante sepse keshtu ne fakt eshte kisha si trup i Krishti kur nje gjymtyre vuan vuan gjithe trupi , ashtu sic edhe thote bibla. 
trupi i Krishtit eshte i mnadh ne toke kemi kishen e Jezusit ne Shqiperi, Itali, Greqi, Serbi, Kosove, Maqedoni, Usa, Kanada , Gjermani, Turqi, Indi , Brazil, Argjentine, Kenia, Afrik e jugut, Kine , Kore e jugut, etj.

Imagjino kur kisha ne Kine vuan ne fakt jemi duke vuajtur edhe kisha qe eshte ketu ne Shqiperi ose ne USA ose ne Itali, Gjermani etj...

Askush nuk thote se nje pjese e trupit nuk i duhet.
A ka ndodnje nga ju qe te mund te thoni se nuk keni nevoje per doren ose per kembet apo per thonjte?
Nese ka ndonje ketu ne forum qe mendon keshtu  ju lutem me tregoni. Dua ta di.

Sdo te kete asnjehere ndonje pjesew qe nuk vlen ne trup.

do te vazhdojme heres tjeter me dy mosvleresimet:
1. mosvleresimi i vetes
2.mosvleresimi i tjetrit

VAZHDON.......

----------


## DARDANI.ZH

Kisha Greke dhe prifterinjt grek ne shqiperi kontrollojn politiken ekonomin organizatat jo-qeveritare dhe shoqerin civile ne shqiperi njeherit Keta prifterinj dhe kjo kishe me fondet e tyre tash 20 vite kan krijuar edhe kasten e politikanve biznesmenve dhe magnatve te mediave ne shqiperi njeherit edhe me prjardhje te dyshimt shqiptare dhe si rezultat i kesaj shqiperia tash 20 vite demokraci nuk mundet te konsolidohet dhe te funksionoje si shtet normale per faktin se esht pikerisht kjo kast ajo e cila e kercenon shqiperin tash 20 vite ne menyr permanente me detabilizim kaos luft civile ndarje te shqiperis Vakum institucional bllokim te proceseve integruse te shqiperis ne NATO dhe bashkim Evropian.

----------


## albani1

Jemi te gjithe te rendesishem ne trup. 
Shpesh here ne si njerez i nen vleresojme disa gjera qe na duken te vjetra. Sepse nuk jane me per kohen tone dhe nu kane vlere per ne.
une di nje person qe mbledh mbeturine ne plehra por edhe qe kishte gjetur disa medalje te vjetra aty te kohes se partise komuniste. Dhe ky i shet me nje cmim te vogel sa per te fituar buken e gojes tek nje person tejter. Ky tjetri i ka shitur keto te gjitha dhe ka arritur te kete nje fitim prej nje shume me mijera dollaresh.

Imagjino cfare vlere kane ato . Por kur nuk ia di vleren i hedh ne plehra dhe kur nuk ia di vleren reale i shet me cmim buke dhe kur i di vleren i shet me cmim me te larte ku behet fjale per fitime teper te medha , por me e bukura akoma kur i di vleren reale atehere i ruan per ti bere koleksion dhe nuk i shet por mund te fitosh me shume nqs i ruan dhe i ke te gjitha modelet.

Me duket se kjo vlen edhe per ato veshjet e vjetra popullore Shqipetare . Une njoh disa persona qe i kane pas hedhur me pare , por me vone pastaj filluan ti shesin me cmim buke dhe me pas i kane shitur te tjere me cmime qe kalojne vlera te larta por ata qe i mbledhin dhe i ruajne fitojne me teper fitojne nje koleksion dhe nje koleksion i te gjitha veshjeve Shqipetare me te vjetrat i te gjitha modeleve kushton vertet shume , ose ka nje vlere shume te madhe.

Askush nuk mund te mendoje se ndonje pjese e trupit nuk i nevojitet.

Nuk do te kete asnje pjese e trupit qe nuk do te kete vlere.

1 Korintasve 12:15-16 na tregon se ne nenvleresojme . 

MOSVLERESIMI I VETES.
shpesh ne nenvlersojme veten dhe themi e nuk kemi vleren e duhur ose se nuk kemi vlere fare.
tan dini se kjo eshte sulmi kryesor i satanit ne nje kishe ku ka unitet.
Kjo ndodh shpesh kur ne shikojme te tjeret.

Kemba shikon doren dhe thote :- Oh nuk jam dore , nuk jam pjese e trupit.
Roli i kembeve nuk eshte domosdoshmerisht te jen te bukura ashtu si floket.
Zoti ka folur edhe per kembet jo vetem per gjymyret e tjera. Ai thote se :- Kembet e atyre qe shpallin lamin e mire jane te bukura.
Kembet jane te rendesishme.

Por semundja e pakenaqesise vjen tek te gjithe.
Nese je ne vullnetin e Zotit atehere funksioni qe po kryen eshte funksioni me i madh qe Zoti ka per ty.

Veshi mund te mendoje se nuk eshte sy dhe nuk eshte pjese e trupit. Sic shikojme kjo mosvleresim per veten nuk egziston vetem mes nje drejtuesi dhe nje puneori te thjeshte por edhe mes dy drejtuesve.

Kemi veshin qe eshte ne koke eshte nje drejtues , por kemi edhe syrin qe eshte po ne koke dhe po ashtu eshte drejtues. Te dy jane drejtues por veshi shikon syrin qe eshte me larte dhe mendon per veten se nuk vlen .

Shpesh disa Pastore shikojne tek Pastore te tjere qe kane me shume sherbesa dhe kane kishe me te madhe dhe cfare bejne eshte qe mendojne se ata nuk jane mire dhe nuk vlejen . Pra nenvleresojne veten.

Lluka doktori shkonte kudo me palin neper vende te ndryshme dhe mbillnin kisha. Pali ishte syu dhe lluka ishte veshi.
Pali ishte gjithmone ai qe predikonte dhe mesonte ungjillin. Por Lluka cfare bente? Ai i rrinte nga mbrapa dhe degjonte cdo gje. Ai vetem sa i rrinte Palit nga pas i shkonte kudo qe Pali shkonte dhe degjonte gjithe diten predikimet e Palit.
Oh sa u merzita mund te thoshte Lluka une ngela gjithe diten duke degjuar Palin po une cfare po bej ketu ? Nuk vlej per asgje do te iki nuk jam ne vullnetin e Zotit.

Imagjino sikur Lluka ta bente kete vertet. Cfare do te kishim humbur.
Por Lluka nuk veproi keshtu  Lluka e vleresoi veten dhe megjithese nukishte sy ose goje ai ishte vesh , ai mesoi me shume per ungjillin. Dhe Lluka takoi Teofilin DHe i shkroi ungjillin. Lluka nuk e dinte fare se do te behej i famshem ne te ardhmen  AI mendoi se do te shkruaj nje cope leter qe eshte ungjilli , fuqia e Perendise per shpetimin e kujtdo qe beson.
Lluka nuk e dinte nese do te lexohej dhe studiohej ky ungjill ne kohet e sotme por ai tha do te shkruaj kete ungjill qe sjell lajmin e mire per shpetimin me ane te hirit.

Puna qe Zoti na ngarkon eshte puna me e rendesishme.

 VAZHDON.................

----------


## albani1

MBIVLERESIMI I VETES
 Gabimi tjeter eshte mbivleresimi .
Asgje nuk na perket neve por cdo gje i perket Zotit.
Koka nuk mund te thote se sak nevoje per kembet.

Moisiu mbante ne dore shkopin ose bastunin, kur ai ngrinte doren Jozueu fitonte Kur Moisiu lodhej , ulte duart , Jozueu humbiste. 

Imagjino , kur Jozueu fitonte thoshte me vehte :- Oh sa i zoti qe jam
Imagjino kur Jozueu humbiste , thoshte me vehte:- sa te dobet jane njerezit e mi.

POr cfare pune bente Aaroni????
Ishte kot !!!!

Cfare bente Aaroni aty ! ai rrinte dhe shikonte betejen.
Mire Moisiu kishte bastunin , Jozueu ishte ne beteje duke luftuar. Por Aaroni cfare po bente?!!!!

Aaron cfare ben aty ? Nuk duhesh per asgje , je kot.

POr kur Moisiu u lodh Aaroni me nje tjeter levizen kembet dhe moren nje karrige qe Moisiu te ulej . Por ehe cfare pune eshte kjo?

Ata ndofta nuk kishin sherbese por ia bene me te rehatshme sherbesen Moisiut.
Ndofta ti nuk ke nje sherbese por mund tia besh me te rehatshme sherbesen Pastorit tend.

Me e bukura ishte kur Moisiu nuk mundej me Aaroni ai qe nuk kishte vlere ai mori doren dhe e ngriti lart doren e Moisiut dhe bastuni ishte lart dhe Jozueu fitoj betejen.

Aaroni qe dukej i pavlefshem beri gjene me te rendesishme kur Moisiu nuk mundej me ishte Aaroni i cili i mbajti doren lart Moisiut dhe per pasoj bastuni ishte lart dhe per pasoj Jozueu fitoj betejen.

Imagjino kur Jozueu pas fitores te shkonte tek Aaroni dhe ti thoshte :- Aaron nuk kam nevoje per ty une fitova.

Kemi nevoje per njeri tjetrin.

Kam edhe nje histori tjeter . Kjo eshte nje perralle per femije por eshte shume domethense, mund te mesosh shume edhe nga perrallat e femijeve.

Ishte nje mace nje qen dhe nje rosak, keta ishin miq te mire. Ata ishin duke luajtur por ne nje dite duke luajtur ishte nje lope aty prane dhe u tha :- Ju lutem kush mund te me ndihmoje?

<acja tha :- une do te ndihmoje jam me e shkathet dhe mund te hipi ne peme. 
Por rosaku tha hej une jam me i mire per te ndihmuar shiko une mund te notoj.
Dhe Qeni pastaj doli para tyre dhe tha jo me zgjidh mua une jam me i forte dhe mund te nuhas cdo gjurme te cuditshme per nje kohe te gjate .

Lopa i pa te tre dhe tha :- oh ju jeni qe te tre te mrekullueshem por une kam nevoje vetem per nje pjeshke.

Ok thane ata te tre do te gjejme ne.
Keshtu Qeni filloj te nuhaste por nuk po gjente dot gje deri sa nuhati eren e pjeshkes . Nga ana tjeter macja pa nje peme dhe hipi tje dhe tha :-ohu i gjeta aha por kur i pa nga afer i pa qe ishin dardhe dhe jo pjeshke ajo nuk nuhaste mire. rosaku u hodh ne det dhe rrinte shikonte nese do te gjente ndonje peme pjeshke por me kot dukej sikur ai svlente per asgje. Por Qeni qe kishte nuhatur ku ndodhej i duhej te kalonte lumin sepse ndodhej pasi te kalohej lumi. Qeni u hodh me not por nuk mund te kalonte dot matane lumit. Atehere thirri rosakun dhe ky i fundit e ndihmoi per te kaluar ne anen tjeter. Kur arriten tek pema e pjeshkes qeni filloj te hidhej per ti kapur po spo mundej dhe e provoi edhe rosaku por edhe ky nuk po mundej atehere te deshperuar i thirren maces dhe rosaku e mori macen mbi vehte kaluan lumin dhe macja hipi ne peme dhe mori pjeshket.
Kur arriten tek lopa i thane hej te kemi sjelle jo nje por tre pjeshke.
Atehere lopa tha:- e kuptuat se cfare mund te beni kur jeni bashke ?

Interesante apo jo , por eshte nje ilustrim shume i mire qe tregon se kemi nevoje per njeri tjetrin.

VAZHDON................

----------


## albani1

Deri tani kemi folur per disa gjera te rendesishme qe duhet ti rikujtojme.

Si fillim 

Askush nuk mund te rrije dot vetem te gjithe kemi nevoje per te qene ne kishe.

Aresyet pse te studiojme kishen jane disa por nga me te rendesishmet jane :
1.eshte shtepia e Zotit dhe mbeshtetja e te vertetes , pra e verteta eshte ne kishe dhe kisha e mban ate.
2. evitojme herezite e ndryshme
3. cdo gjymtyre qe rritet ne kishe rritet me te tjerat.

Kisha lind tek Gjoni20:22, dhe manifeston veten tek pentakosti.

Kisha eshte nje grup njerezish te thirrur jashte nga Perendia te cilet jane rilindur nga nje fare qe eshte fara e Perendise dhe qe ndjekin Jezusin.

Dhe jemi duke pare ilustrimet me te medha per kishen:
1. kisha eshte trupi i Krishtit e kemi pare tashme dhe do te shohim me vone se kisha eshte ndertesa e Zotit dhe nusja e Krishtit.

tek ilustrimi i pare qe kisha eshte trupi i Krishtit kemi pare tre gjera te rendesishme.

Jezusi eshte kreu i kishes
kisha rritet bashke , kishat lokale kane nevoje per njera tjetren
cdo pjese e trupit eshte e rendesishme.

kemi thene se asnje nuk mund te thot se ska nevoje per tjetrin. madje koka qe eshte nga me te rendesishmet nuk mund te thote se ska nevoje per kembet.

Kemi thene se kisha nuk mund te kete vetem rritje ne nje pjese te saj por qe te kete vazhdimesi duhet qe i gjith trupi te ritet sebashku . Rizgjimi kur te vije do te vije mbi gjithe trupin e Krishtit ketu ne Shqiperi.

Kemi thene se kreu i kishes eshte Jezusi. 
Nje here nje peshkop katolik i tha nje pastori ungjillor :- kreu yne eshte Papa po ju ke keni ( duke u tallur me pastorin)
Pastori i tha:- kreu yne eshte Jezusi. Ai peshkopi e pa ne sy i cuditur dhe pas pak sekondash i tha:- ore jam duke thene per dike te gjalle .

----------


## albani1

Kemi ngelur tek ilustrimi i dyte i madh.

*2. KISHA ESHTE NDERTESA E ZOTIT*

Jakobi ishte kokeforte e kishte koken me te forte se guri. Por kur e vuri koken mbi gur pa ne enderr imazh te Jezusit. U prek nga zeri i Zotit u zgjua dhe tha Zoti banon ketu dhe nuk e dija qe eshte shtepia e Zotit, prandaj ja vuri emrin bethel.
Prandaj ai qytet quhet bethel dhe aty Jakobi vuri nje gur.


Davidi e projektoi tempullin , Solomoni e ndertoi. Imagjino sikur te te dergojne ne nje vend qe te punosh ku projekti eshte gati. Ose mendo sikur po te dergojne ne nje kishe epr te sherbyer atje. Cdo gje eshte gati , cdo projekt cdo sherbese ti duhet vetem ti vesh ne zbatim. Dhe mendo qe pastaj do te thone se eshte kisha jote. Kisha e Pastor filanit. Keshtu pra eshte edhe me tempullin, e projektoi Davidi ishte tempulli i DAvidit por eshte quajtur i SOlomonit sepse ai e kompletoi.

Nese DAvidi nuk do te kishte deshire as Solomoni nuk do te kishte deshire. 

Ketu mesojme nje mesim: Mos ti fokusojme te tjeret tek vetja perndryshe do te humbaim vizionin e Zotit. 

Projektuesi eshte DAvidi
Ndertuesi eshte Solomoni.

Njeri ka idene tjetri e zbaton . Sepse lavdia i perket vetem Zotit dhe jo njeriut .

Por ne lidhje me keto : Betheli, Tabernakulli, Tempulli,  SOlomoni thote:
Zot si mund te bnosh ti ketu , Ti je Zot i qiellit dhe tokes. veprat 7:47-49

Shume i larti nuk banon ne tempuj te bere nga dora e njeriut. Tani dua te hteksoj dicka por lexojeni me vemendje.

KISHA ESHTE TEMPULLI I ZOTIT , JO" VENDET E SHENJTA "

Zoti gjendet kudo atje ku ka njerez qe e therrasin. 

Zoti banon ne mes te popullit te Tij

Prania e Tij eshte atje ku populli i Tij eshte.

Qendroni ne kishe sepse atje eshte prania e Zotit ne menyre te vecante, por kemi then se cfare eshte kisha tek ilustrimi i pare i madh(Trupi i Krishtit)

Nje here nje person filloj te ishte ankues ne kishe kunder Pastorit dhe po i percante kishen. Sa here qe do te fillonte predikimi ky person nderhynte dhe fliste e vetem fliste . Gjera kunder pastorit dhe kunder dashurise .

Ky besimtar u largua nga kisha dhe filloj te fliste kunder pastorit dhe kishes jashte kishes. Por njehere ai u thirr te bashkohej ne nje grup bible te asaj kishe dhe edhe aty filloj perseri te fliste dhe fjalet e tij po sillnin nje atmosfere te zymte ne ate takim bible.

Pasi kish mbaruar se foluri ai vuri re pastorin qe po rrinte afer vatres se zjarrit dhe nuk po fliste dhe e pyeti pastor cfare do te na thuash?

Pastori mori nje thengjill nga zjarri dhe e hodhi ne dysheme. Dhe ky personi qe fliste kunder bertiti dhe tha pastor cfare ben na e mbushe dhomen me tym dhe nuk po marrim dot me fryme as nuk po shikojme .

Pastori e mori thengjillin ne marsha dhe tha , ky thengjill je ti qe me fjalet e tua ben tym ne kishe dhe sjell atmosfere te zymte por kjo ka ndodhur sepse ti u largove nga kisha keshtu si ky thengjill dhe e humbe vizionin dhe qellimin tend ashtu si ky thengjill per shkak se je larguar nga vendi ku kishte zjar dhe tani ne vend te besh zjarr per te ngrohur por po ben tym. Ke humbur qellimin tend qe kur je larguar nga kisha. Por nqs vjen perseri ne kishe ashtu si ky thengjill do te fillosh perseri me qellimin qe Zoti ka per ty, dhe e hodhi thengjillin ne zjarr dhe ai eprseri filloj te digjej.


 aty ku mblidhen 2 ose 3 veta aty eshte prania e Zotit Ne jemi tempulli i Zotit . Mund te na cojne edhe larg kishes por asnjehere nuk mund te na cojne larg pranise se Zotit. 

Nje besimtar ne kishe eshte vetem nje gure shume i cmuar . Cdo gure qendron mbi nje gur dhe mban mbi supe nje gur tjeter. Kjo eshte jeta kristiane ,te mbajme njeri tjetrin , ne i themi flm njeri tjetrit. Por ne fund i themi flm themelit sepse Ai eshte Ai qe na mban te gjitheve. Themeli qe eshte Jezusi e mban gjithe ndertesen e perbere nga gure te cmuar .

Njeriu i mencur eshte Jezusi I cili e ndertoi shtepine e Tij mbi shkemb , mbi veten e Tij, dhe per kete as lumenj , as furtune nuk mund te rrezojne kishen ose shtepine e Jezusit .

Gamalieli tha dicka tek veprat: A po luftojme me njerezit apo me Zotin.
Kisha eshte veper e Zotit dhe nuk mund te prishet. Por ketu nuk behet fjale per ndonje etikete por per Kishen e Jezusit.Te cilen e ka ndertuar Jezusi vete mbi Veten.

Askush nuk ndalon dot sherbesen e Zotit , Rom 8:31- himni i fitores.

1 Korintasve 3 :11  Kisha eshte e themeluar vetem nga Jezusi dhe tek Jezusi.

VAZHDON...............

----------


## albani1

Brenda ketij ilustrimi per kishen qe kisha eshte Ndertesa e Zotit do te shikojme se kush eshte themeli.

Kemi pare ate qe thote bibla tek 1 Korintasit 3:11

Tani e kemi me te thjeshte ti pergjigjemi kesaj petje .

KUSH ESHTE THEMELI I KISHES?
Jezusi

*JEZUSI ESHTE THEMELI I KISHES*
Cdo te thote kjo? Kjo do te thote se ne nuk do te ndertojme asnje sherbese mbi veten tone por vetem mnbi Jezusin.
Jezusi eshte themeli i vetem i kishes dhe sherbese .

DUhet te kemi parasysh qe :

1. Hoteli nuk eshte perjete por i perkohshem. Aty mund te marrim bekime , shplodhje, sherim, sigurim.

2. Shtepia eshte e perjeteshme dhe aty mund te kemi pranine e Zotit perejete, behet fjale per shtepin e Zotit.

Ketu dalim tek pika tjeter qe duhet te kemi parasysh ne kete ilustrim .
Kisha mund te jete e madhe plot ne numer por kjo nuk ka rendesi , rendesi ka qe ne ate kishe te jete prania e Perendise.

*KISHA ESHTE E MADHE KUR PRANIA E PERENDISE ESHTE E MADHE.
*
disa shembuj biblik per kete pike jane:

1. Gedeoni e mundi ushtrine e Madianiteve vetem me 300 luftetar. Nuk ka rendesi numri por cilesia , ka rendesi qe prezenca e Zotit te jete ne kishe jo sa besimtar jane. Jezusi tha:- aty ku mblidhen 2 ose 3 vete ne emrin tim aty Une jam midis tyre. Pra minimumi i nje numri per te quajtur kishe eshte 2 ose 3. Dhe rendesi ka qe prania e Zotit Jezus eshte aty.

Sot flitet qe nese nuk ke te pakten 10 ose 20 besimtar nuk mund te jesh kishe. Keto jane rregulla te reja sepse Jezusi nuk e vuri kete rregull AI tha 2 ose 3 minimumi. Nuk ka renesi nes ka pastor ose jo rendesi ka qe jane 2 ose 3 te mbledhur ne emer te Jezusit dhe aty prania e Perendise eshte. Por kini parasysh se kur kisha rritet atehere ka nevoje per organizim  si folem tek ilustrimi i trupit te Krishtit.
Sepse kisha eshte edhe trupi i Krishtit.

2.Abrahami ndermjeteson per Sodomen dhe Gomorren . Fillon me njer numer 50 pastaj e ul deri ne 10 dhe aty ndalon. Izraelitet kane mare shembull Abrahamin per kete ne lidhje me ndertimin e sinagoges ne cdo vend te botes te jen. Numri minimal per te ndertuar sinagoge eshte 10 cifute.

Por numri minimal per kishen eshte 2 ose 3 e thene kjo nga Jezusi.

Jemi shume ose pak ne kishe nuk ka rendesi ,rendesi ka prania e Zotit ne kishe. DUam ne kishe persona qe kane friken e Zotit. Nqs do te bvijne ne kishe persona qe nuk kane friken e Zotit do te dalin probleme ne kishe. Sepse nuk kane eksperiencen e Shpetimit.

Le te flasim per nje histori gazmore.

Ishte nje djale qe po shkonte ne nje ballo me maska. Ai ishte pak mistrec dhe zgjodhi te shkonte ne kete ballo me masken e djallit. AI u vesh . veshja e tij ishte si ajo e djallit. Sigurisht behet fjale per ate qe shfaqet ne tv jo veshja e tij reale .

Ai u vesh me kete veshjen e kuqe me bishtin dhe me masken me brire te medhenj , dhe me ate sfurkun e kuq ne dore. Hipi ne makinen e tij dhe u nis.

Mirepo gjate rruges se tij filloj nje stuhi e madhe dhe filloj nje shi i madh. Makina e tij pati probleme dhe ndaloi sepse nuk ecte me dhe nuk ndizej me. Dhe keshtu djali i veshur si djalli doli dhe u perpoq te rregullonte dicka ne makine por nuk i eci. atehere shiu ishte shume i madh dhe per kete po shikonte reth e rrotull se mos gjente ndonje vend ku te hiqte ato rroba tashme te lagura .
Dhe pa nje kishe aty afer dhe shkoi atje.

Ne ate kishe kishte nje takim lutje dhe besimtaret ishin duke u lutur , nderkohe qe drejtuesi i kihes po i drejtonte ne kete kohe lutjeje.
Ne nje moment hapet dera e kishes. Dhe kur besimtaret kthyen kokat pane dhe cpane?! kur ja ku vjen djalli . OOOOOO kane bertitur te gjithe dhe ja mbathen me vrap. Nderkohe qe djalli i lagur po i ndiqte i habitur ata ia futen edhe me shpetj vrapit dhe u fshehne ne nje dhome duke pritur se cdo te ndodhte.
Nderkohe qe drejtuesi ishte fshehur poshte nje krevati ne ate dhome.
Dhe ne nje moment hapet dera e dhomes dhe fap nje dore e kuqe pas shpine ne supin e nje besimtari. Sapo besimtari e ndjen theret me te madhe dhe i thote djallit:
- aaaaaaa, te lutem mos me bej keq , une kam 40 vjet ne kete kishe por te them te drejten gjithmone kam qene nga ana jote.

Interesante apo jo por keshtu ndodh kur ne kishe vijne njerez qe jane te pashpetuar.

Jezusi tha dicka:
-E shikoni ate tempull? Nuk eshte ai tempull qe dua por eshte kisha e Zotit . Ne ate tempul qe shihni nuk do te ngelet gur mbi gur , por Kisha ime do te qendroje perjete sepse kisha nuk eshte veper njerezore por eshte veper e Jezusit.

Gjeja me e cmuar eshte prania e Zotit.

VAZHDON.......................

----------


## albani1

Jemi tek Kisha ndertesa e Zotit . kemi thene qe ketu duhet te kemi parasysh qe Jezusi eshte themeli i kishes dhe qe atje ku prania e Zotit eshte e madhe atje kisha eshte e madhe.

Pasi kemi folur per Jezusin qe eshte themeli i kishes tani do te shikojme materialin me te cilin duhet te ndertohet kisha. Disa mund te kujtojne se behet fjale per godina por ne do te flasim per dicka shpirterore.

THEMELI ESHTE JEZUSI.

Por kemi dy materiale me te cilat ne ndertojme sot dhe eshte ndertuar edhe me pare.

Lexojme tek 1 korintasit 3:10-15

Material i tipit A dhe material i tipit B.

Tipi A       ___________ ar, argjend, gure te cmuar

Tipi B      ___________  dru , sane , kashte



Ajo qe veme re tek keto 2 tipe materialesh eshte interesante. Vemer re se kur materialet e tipit A provohen ne zjarr ka dy gjera qe ndodhin.

a. Ato mbeten dhe nuk zhduken.
b. Kane vlere

Ajo qe shikojme tek materialet e tipit B eshte:

a. Ato zhduken nuk mbeten.
b. Ato nuk kane vlere 


Shume organizata kristiane ose 'kisha' mendojne keshtu :- Ne jemi 100% tek materialet e tipit A, kurse te tjeret jane 100% tek tipi B.

Ky eshte mendim i gabuar.

sepse duhet te kuptojme se sa material te tipit B ka ne veprat tona.

Pershembull : Zoti do te gjykoje motivet e zemrave diten e fundit , dhe ashtu sic thuhet tek 1 korintasve 13 , nes bejme  vepra te mire ose dicka pa dashuri kjo nuk vlen asgje.
nese ben gjerat e duhura pa motivin e duhur kjo nuk ka vlere do te provohet ne zjarr dhe do te zhduket.

Vepra qe ka ndertuar do te zhduket por ai vete do te shpetoje si permes zjarrit.

Asgje qe bejm nuk eshte 100% e tipit A ose e tipit B . Ne i bejme gjerat ne menyre te perzjere.
 Zoti nuk interesohet nes pi ose nuk pi por te pish pak.

Ne jeten tone kemi gjera qe jane edhe te tipit A edhe te tipit B.

Cdo gje qe e gjen bazen tek fjala e Zotit eshte material i tipit A
Cdo gje qe nuk e gjen bazen ne bubel eshte material i tipit B.

VAZHDON.....................

----------


## Matrix

Pershendetje Alban,

Po i lexoj shkrimet e tua ne kete teme.

Disa here kam degjuar nje mendim se materialet e tipit B jane njerez dhe jo vepra.
Psh te zgjedhurit jane materialet  e tipit A, ndersa ata qe nuk jane te zgjedhur por qe e ndjekin Krishtin perkohesisht jane materialet e tipit B.
Nuk e di se c'mendon ne lidhje me kete?

----------


## albani1

Cdo gje qe e gjen veten ne mesime njerezore , kulturore dhe tradicionale qe eshte thene per te na ndertuar  eshte dru sane dhe kashte dhe do te zhduket.

Asnje nga ne nuk eshte 100 % i paster ne mesimin e tij sepse eshte i formuar nga kultura dhe tradita ku eshte rritur.  Jemi duke u rritur po permiresohemi.

Zoti do te vendose ne drite punen tone ne cilesine qe ka patur por edhe ne motivin qe ka patur dhe do te heqe ate qe zhduket.

Ne nuk do te marrim cmimin ne baze te rezultateve, por ne varesi te besnikerise tone.

Veprat e cdo njerit prej nesh do te provohen ne zjar por ajo qe digjet do te zhduket ajo qe nuk digjet do te mbetet. 

Rezultati varet nga Zoti ne duhet te jemi besnik ne ate qe mund te bejme. Nuk duhet te shikojme njeri tjetrtin se si po ecen sherbesa , sepse ka terrene te ndryshme njeri me i forte dhe tjetri me pjellor ose i bute. Dhe tek terenei i forte do te kete rezultate me kohen me veshtiresi por tek i buti do te kete po me kohen ndofta me lehtesi por kjo nuk do te thote se a ke qene ti besnik apo jo ti duhet te jesh besnik , ne duhet te jemi besnik ne cdo rast qofte ne terrene te forta qofte ne te butatr.

Rezultati varet nga Perendia.



Heres tjeter do te vazhdojme me Kishen si Nusja e Krishtit.

----------


## albani1

> Pershendetje Alban,
> 
> Po i lexoj shkrimet e tua ne kete teme.
> 
> Disa here kam degjuar nje mendim se materialet e tipit B jane njerez dhe jo vepra.
> Psh te zgjedhurit jane materialet  e tipit A, ndersa ata qe nuk jane te zgjedhur por qe e ndjekin Krishtin perkohesisht jane materialet e tipit B.
> Nuk e di se c'mendon ne lidhje me kete?


Ndofta edhe mund te thuash ate gje.

Por ka nje fakt teper te rendesishem.  Ne fund thuhet se ai qe ka bere vepren edhe pse vepra e tij do te digjet ai do te shpetoje si permes zjarrit. Ne ndertojme njerezit me mesimin qe kemi por kishen e nderton Jezusi Ai eshte themeli nuk ka themel tjeter. Guret e kishes qe perfaqsohen me nejrez jane te skalitur nga Jezusi qe u ka dhene formen e duhur per ti vene ne godinen frymerore. Por ne nuk i skalisim ne vetem i ndertojme me mesimin tone i cili eshte mesim edhe ne praktik dhe kjo veper do te provohet.

Pastaj ka edhe nje fakt tjeter qe eshte Gjoni 3:16 , thuhet : Perendia e deshi kaq shume boten (nuk thote te zgjedhurit) saqe e dergoi Birin e Tij te vdiste ne kryq per te gjithe boten ne menyre qe kushdo nga bota qe beson te kete jeten e perjeteshme.

Pra per Perendine te gjithe jane te zgjedhur Ai te gjithe i deshi nuk vdiq vetem per ata qe do te shpetoheshin . Perendia nuk i ndau ne 2 klasa njerezit para se te vinte te kryqezohej Ai zgjodhi te kryqezohej per te gjithe , te gjithe.

Prandaj nuk mund te themi se Ai Perendia ka zgjedhur disa per te qene te shpetuar dhe disa per te qene destinuar te jene te humbur. Kjo eshte gabim.

Perndryshe atehere le te rrime dhe te mos ungjillizojme fare.

Por ne njerezit kemi vullnet te lire per te zgjedhur nuk shkojne ne ferr njerezit sepse do Perendia por sepse duan vete. Zoti e ka zbuluar Veten e Tij por nejriu nuk do te besoje , eshte faji i njeriut jo i Zotit.

ferri nuk eshte bere per njerezit sepse ka nje fakt biblik ne bibel qe thote se ferri eshte bere per djallin dhe demonet e tij jo per njerezit.

ne ungjijte shpjegohet qarte qellimi i ferrit. Disa persona po i thonin Zotit se kane bee gjera te medha per Zotin por problemi eshte se i kane bere per veten dhe nuk kishin patur marrdheni me Zotin fare ne gjerat qe kishin bere dhe per kete Jezusi u thote :- largohuni prej meje ju qe beni paudhesi Une nuk ju kam njohur kurre do te shkoni ne ferr *ne vendin qe eshte pergatitur per djallin dhe demonet* 

Pra ferri nuk eshte pergatitur per njerezit por per djallin por njerezti kane vullnet te lire te zgjedhin se ku do te duan te shkojne.

Prandaj une jam dakort qe ato gjera qe digjen jane vepra dhe jo njerez , ato materiale jane veprat tona dhe motivet tona jo njerez te humbur dhe te destinuar per te qene te shpetuar.

Ne nuk jemi paracaktuar per shpetim por ne pranuam hirin e Zotit dhe lavdi Atij jemi te shpetuar por hiri i Zotit eshte per te gjithe jo vetem per ne .

Jezusi erdhi per te humburit qe te shpetohen .

Te gjithe jane paracaktuar per tu shpetuar dhe te zgjedhur nga Zoti por te gjithe duhet te zgjedhin vete se cfare duan te bejne me jeten e tyre.

Megjithate mund te perdoret edhe ne ate menyre* per njerez* ne kuptimin qe ata qe nuk kane besuar edhe pse kane qene ne kishe nuk jane shpetuar por ata qe kane besuar jane shpetuar.

Sigurisht qe kisha eshte njerezit qe jetojne nen zotmeri por ne kete rast jemi duke folur per sherbesat jo vetem per njerezit

Zoti te bekofte.

----------

